# Wii #1590 - Wii Fit Plus (USA)



## Chanser (Oct 3, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3011^^


----------



## Adr990 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopefully it works with the old board.


----------



## X D D X (Oct 3, 2009)

IGN gave it a 8.2. Looks pretty good.


----------



## canli (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope its as good as WS Resort which is wondeful!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2009)

This is Wii fit, but with WM+ support ?


----------



## X D D X (Oct 3, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> This is Wii fit, but with WM+ support ?


Nope, by Plus they just mean extra. It's controlled the same way as the first one.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 3, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> This is Wii fit, but with WM+ support ?


No but it does support the Wii Zapper.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone mind telling me the differences? I have the original wii fit and I use it alot so I'm curious to know.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 4, 2009)

More stuff. Simple as that. A few additional exercises, balance games and side features.


----------



## lollercoil (Oct 4, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Anyone mind telling me the differences? I have the original wii fit and I use it alot so I'm curious to know.



It's everything good about Wii Fit, but with a shit ton of extras and more fun games. I know people will get turned off by females and older people buying it, but it's a very solid game.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

so uhm...i could still play this W/O a WM+? ( i have a balance board)

cause i still don't FUCKING have one.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep, you don't need WM+ for this one, i'll have to get this to try it out


----------



## Hobomojo (Oct 4, 2009)

For anyone curious, the board itself hasn't changed.   So if you don't have the board and want one now would be a good time to start looking as many stores are trying to clear out the old stock.  I've seen it down to $60 at a few places for example.  

When the new stock arrives they are jacking the price up to $99


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

Hobomojo said:
			
		

> For anyone curious, the board itself hasn't changed.   So if you don't have the board and want one now would be a good time to start looking as many stores are trying to clear out the old stock.  I've seen it down to $60 at a few places for example.
> 
> When the new stock arrives they are jacking the price up to $99



$60 for the board or for the old Wii Fit plus the board? When the cash comes in I might look into buying the necessary Wii accessories (WM+'s, Rock Band set), Balance Board included. It's either that or an Australian military horseback longcoat. Hm...


----------



## doyama (Oct 4, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, is it possible to load the Wii Fit Plus Channel, and then have it load the game via the USB loaders?

To clarify what I mean. Currently the Wii Fit Channels you install allow you to do a basic body test without having to load the actual Wii Fit game. Once you try to do an exercise it wants the Wii Fit disc. Would it thus be possible to have it load the game via the usb loaders? I realize this is a pretty far fetched request.


----------



## daknight (Oct 4, 2009)

doyama said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, is it possible to load the Wii Fit Plus Channel, and then have it load the game via the USB loaders?
> 
> To clarify what I mean. Currently the Wii Fit Channels you install allow you to do a basic body test without having to load the actual Wii Fit game. Once you try to do an exercise it wants the Wii Fit disc. Would it thus be possible to have it load the game via the usb loaders? I realize this is a pretty far fetched request.



Nope, logic answers this one instantly, the channel in NO way is going to load the USB loader at all and would only react to an original disk being place on the Wii. I am guessing the channel could be hack to allow this...but that would be to much trouble for something rather insignificant in terms of use.


----------



## fchadon (Oct 4, 2009)

only english langage in it ?


----------



## daknight (Oct 4, 2009)

fchadon said:
			
		

> only english langage in it ?



The version I got has three languages on it (Spanish, French and English).


----------



## doyama (Oct 4, 2009)

daknight said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh I figured as much. I realize it would require a lot of work to hack the actual channel, without a heck of a lot of benefit. I've been exercising a lot and I'm using the Wii Fit channel as a glorified scale and tracking mechanism. 

In any case I'm hoping some of the pre-defined exercises on Wii Fit Plus will put some variety in now that I'm somewhat getting tired of going through EA Active for the 6th time.


----------



## slickric33 (Oct 4, 2009)

does it have update 4.2 , can i brickblock it and have it work w/3.2


----------



## daknight (Oct 4, 2009)

doyama said:
			
		

> daknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use it myself too, I expect a higher variety of things (Expecially on the aerobics excersises really). I plan to buy this one since is only 20 dollars, which I consider SUPER cheap and worth it giving the benefits I gotten from Wii Fit. I am just glad they added a way to program a routine, it was always annoying having to be using the Wii control to pick excersises...I really welcome being able to make routine now. Also the games they added really look interesting.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 4, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah OK, thanks
(also to the other guy)


----------



## darkmaster_101 (Oct 4, 2009)

slickric33 said:
			
		

> does it have update 4.2 , can i brickblock it and have it work w/3.2



It doesn't have 4.2, I have 4.1 so I haven't tried to brickblock. I had no problems loading it off the USB
This is wii fit with a few more mini games about 15-20 I think, but you can't seem to transfer your wii fit profile over.
Only a balance board, wii-mote and nunchuck (for a few games such as boxing) are required.


----------



## mooyah (Oct 4, 2009)

darkmaster_101 said:
			
		

> This is wii fit with a few more mini games about 15-20 I think, but you can't seem to transfer your wii fit profile over.



Mine transferred just fine - US version. Were you using a PAL copy of Wii Fit?


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Oct 4, 2009)

Seems not to run on PAL Wii. USB Loader GX gives me black, NeoGamma a green screen lock. Well, let's wait for PAL.

@Brits: How did you get it to run on a PAL wii? Help a German guy out please


----------



## ringorinfret (Oct 4, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahha i guess nobody got that one...wii zapper support is so much a plus! i wonder if it got the mario kart wheel support?! When I tried to hook my wiimote in it and boot the game, the screen went black and I had to reboot....maybe it has to do with a bug in the latest cios...


----------



## berlinka (Oct 4, 2009)

SunRisesInTheEast said:
			
		

> Seems not to run on PAL Wii. USB Loader GX gives me black, NeoGamma a green screen lock. Well, let's wait for PAL.
> 
> @Brits: How did you get it to run on a PAL wii? Help a German guy out please


Dude, I just slammed it on my WD HD and plugged it in my Wii (Wiikey1 - FW 4.0E)
So it runs perfectly for PAL users.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

luke_c...are u the luke_c that i know? from a certain IRC?


----------



## doyama (Oct 4, 2009)

The new "Quick Test" feature from the Wii Fit Plus Channel is great. Makes doing my daily weigh in much faster than the way the old channel did it.


----------



## flameo200 (Oct 4, 2009)

When I try loading it on my US Wii with USB loader I get a blue screen saying the disc can't be read. Any fixes?

Alternatively, does anyone know if this has the firmware update on it? if I can keep my wii at 3.2 I wouldn't object to dropping $20 on this


----------



## Fat D (Oct 4, 2009)

SunRisesInTheEast said:
			
		

> Seems not to run on PAL Wii. USB Loader GX gives me black, NeoGamma a green screen lock. Well, let's wait for PAL.
> 
> @Brits: How did you get it to run on a PAL wii? Help a German guy out please


I am German myself, but I disabled all force region settings (no VidTV patch, video mode disc default, patch country strings off), set language to English, blocked IOS reload and enabled 002 fix. Oh, and I used the scrubbed version, the trimmed one did not work at all.


----------



## KennyLeam (Oct 5, 2009)

A quick peek in Wii Scrubber (to grab the channel) reveals RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v385.wad 

Considering that is what was on Punch-Out! and some others, I'd wager a guess that it is 3.4, but I'm not sure.


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Oct 5, 2009)

Fat D said:
			
		

> SunRisesInTheEast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, it works according to your settings but I should have mentioned that I am one of the last RGB / SD TV Set users. I got an all red wii fit plus now. I hope the PAL version comes out soonish. Thanks.


----------



## Dialexio (Oct 5, 2009)

KennyLeam said:
			
		

> A quick peek in Wii Scrubber (to grab the channel) reveals RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v385.wad
> 
> Considering that is what was on Punch-Out! and some others, I'd wager a guess that it is 3.4, but I'm not sure.


That'd be correct. It's the same exact update as Wii Sports Resort and Mario Power Tennis (in other words, no new IOSes).


----------



## Gigi77 (Oct 5, 2009)

KennyLeam said:
			
		

> Considering that is what was on Punch-Out! and some others, I'd wager a guess that it is 3.4, but I'm not sure.



I am sure, it is 3.4u. 
Working fine on my european Wii (firmware 3.4e) with USB Loader GX. 

Is there any solution how to import data from Wii Fit to Wii Fit+?


----------



## doyama (Oct 5, 2009)

Gigi77 said:
			
		

> KennyLeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd when I loaded up Wii Fit Plus on mine it automatically imported all my data. Though I couldn't do it through USB Loader GX, loading the disc directly via WiiKey 1.0 + Gecko OS allowed me to install the Wii Fit Plus Channel and it had all my old data on it as well. I kept the old Wii Fit Channel in case something odd happened but it appears to be ok.

It could be that because I was using the USA Wii Fit and then loaded the USA Wii Fit Plus it knew which save game to import the data from.


----------



## doyama (Oct 5, 2009)

daknight said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I should really go back and actually buy EA Active.... I did buy the accessory thing so I could get started. So maybe I'll buy the new expansion and call it even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Considering some popular diet plans cost $300-$3000 (EH!?!?) to lose 30 lbs the EA Active has been a steal for me. Ahh the pirate's dilemma


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 5, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there even such a thing as a "new" board?
What kinds of improvements would it bring, anyway?
And you'd actually be okay with it if they forced a new board onto the game for no apparent reason? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just gotta love how some people have obviously no idea what they're getting involved with whatsoever, yet are already getting their wallets ready while waiting to get bent over.
No offense to any of you guys, but I just think it's funny how people always expect there to be some kinds of strings attached to Nintendo's new products, and that's the way it's gonna be from now.
Whatever Wii game gets released now, people will _always_ be confused about which of the dozens of peripherals they need in order to be able to play the game. Way to make things easier and more intuitive for anyone, Nintendo.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 6, 2009)

uhm...I tried to load it and it gave me a 002 ERROR for gamma.

i have the best firmware for wii...isin't it like 3.1 or something?

i saw from this  >>>

Wii Fit Plus

You need cIOSrev7 or 14(+) for this. The other cIOS try to patch 001 error in the game, but can't find it, because the code for it was modified. Generic Wii Patcher does not help, as it uses the same patch as the cIOS does. (for those who wonder why rev7 works, it works, because it restricts all discs to DVD5)



i would really like for this to be working ^ ^


----------



## Dialexio (Oct 7, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> uhm...I tried to load it and it gave me a 002 ERROR for gamma.
> 
> i have the best firmware for wii...isin't it like 3.1 or something?
> 
> ...


Try NeoGamma and cIOS rev14. WiiGator's Gamma launcher fails at patching error #002.


----------



## Louse76 (Oct 10, 2009)

Where can I download those two things?


----------



## Zarok (Oct 10, 2009)

Could someone help me get this working on PAL Wii 4.1 Firmware with Wiikey orig 1.9S? I saw the guides higher, what options you should use, but I have no clue what software they were talking about with the no VidTV patch and whatnot, I've been out of touch with the Wii scene for a while now. 

I don't have any USB loader setup or homebrew channels or anything, I've just used my Wiikey to load backup games. I burned this straight up with a burn iso to DVD thing, it showed up on the game channel, but when I clicked start it blanked out. I tried it on a LCD TV with 480p graphics and both 50/60hz mode on a SD TV, same thing happened, had to hold power for 5 seconds to hard power down Wii.

I'd greatly appreciate help, its still forever until the PAL version comes out, and I need to whip my fat arse to shape


----------



## FSSimon (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm buying this to my wife for her birthday. Do I risk sleeping on the couch?


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm glad this shows how much calories you have burned. The first wii fit didn't show it, which often made me not want to work out.


----------

